# Rhinestone Stencil Material in UK?



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I am looking into offering rhinestone decoration in my little shop and have read into it on these great forums but I have hit a snag with trying to find a good stencil material for cutting out my designs from. I am currently using a silhouette SD cutter and a heat press and am using a DIY flock+sign vinyl combo to create a stencil from but this is not ideal. Does anyone have any idea what I can use as to make the stencil from that is reusable and available here in the UK. Everything I have seen that looks good only seems to be available in the USA which is a shame but this is something that I would like to offer so any ideas will be much appreciated 

I have read that maybe sandblast vinyl could be used but there are quite a lot of options with that so maybe someone could let me know which one to go for?

Thanks in advance,

Phil


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

you can use sandblasting material but is bad for weeding and not to good when you removing your tape with stones away. you can stencil material of ebay or from express. but you will quickly find out that flock is the easiest to work with 
and its all about practice


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Agreed, Ive been practicing making my own sticky flock and it seems to be very good. I just got some samples from Xpres so I'm gonna test that out but they only sell 25m rolls for £60 so I'm hoping I don't fall in love with it.
Im loving learning about a new thing though so having loads of fun!


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi there wot is it call from xpres and was it any good


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Its not bad but flock is much better. Easy to take tue tape off with stones.as it dont stick to stencil like mad 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you have you manage to find stiky flock In the uk I fund one on eBay so if any good I send you link


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Tom3010 said:


> Thank you have you manage to find stiky flock In the uk I fund one on eBay so if any good I send you link


I have been making my own but if you could send me the link that would be good, I'd like to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Tom3010 said:


> Hi there wot is it call from xpres and was it any good


Their system is called Gem Tec, just send them an email and request some samples, they re generally very good with sending some out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom3010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Is that at xpres that as gem tec


----------



## princessC (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys...check this out...its slightly thinner than sticky flock, but it works great as an alternative...works great on my cameo on blade no 6....have done a lot of templates on them.

Flocked Rhinestone Template material - Adhesive backed


----------

